# Firebird boiler - Problem firing



## yop (25 Nov 2009)

Guys
My Dads boiler is playing up, its a Firebird Riello 40 Series.

It has been turned off for last 4 months as its my Grans old house. Dad would be very handy, fixing our washing machine, tumble dryer etc so he has done a lot of checking out. 

Full tank of fuel.
Oil is getting to the pump and he has bleed the pump at the both pump and side, oil is getting through at both points.

He has taken off the pump and cleaned it and the same with the motor. 

He has tried another controller box off a working boiler.

What does happen is that the burner starts, buzzs and the motor gets very hot but never cuts in.

The Dad is thinking that its either the pump or the motor but we don't want to buy either before we got an idea of what it might be.

Thanks


----------



## villa 1 (26 Nov 2009)

Check the motor capacitor. This has a habit of failing leading to the motor sticking. Turn the burner on and stick a screw driver into the air intake and turn the impeller manually. This may free up the motor and lead to turn over and subsequent firing. It is an easy enough task to replace this capacitor but make sure that the power is off when doing this. If your dad is not sure about this call a reputable oil boiler service technician.


----------



## yop (26 Nov 2009)

villa 1 said:


> Check the motor capacitor. This has a habit of failing leading to the motor sticking. Turn the burner on and stick a screw driver into the air intake and turn the impeller manually. This may free up the motor and lead to turn over and subsequent firing. It is an easy enough task to replace this capacitor but make sure that the power is off when doing this. If your dad is not sure about this call a reputable oil boiler service technician.



Thanks, he got a capacitor off a working boiler and it worked a treat so he will get a new one tomorrow and hopefully it will solve the problem.

Thanks for the advice


----------

